# Cruze performance



## CruzedVenom (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze venomed out vinyl and a plug and play chip a k&n cold air intake and a borla exhaust. I'm going to be getting a body kit and new wheels. But in the mean time I wanted to add a little more horsepower I was told headers would be a good start but idk which headers I need especially with the borla exhaust system or does it matter and what other performance parts can I get to about 175 to 220 hp. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzedVenom said:


> I have a 2014 chevy cruze venomed out vinyl and a plug and play chip a k&n cold air intake and a borla exhaust. I'm going to be getting a body kit and new wheels. But in the mean time I wanted to add a little more horsepower I was told headers would be a good start but idk which headers I need especially with the borla exhaust system or does it matter and what other performance parts can I get to about 175 to 220 hp. Thanks in advance


Welcome Aboard!

What do you mean by "a plug and play chip" and "venomed out vinyl?"


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have a trifecta tune, downpipe, Wastegate actuator, and intake and I’m at 180 whp or 215 crank hp.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chips suck and don’t do a thing. Your better off with a tune. You can delete the cat and go full straight pipe after Garry goes his thing for best response and power. Then intercooler upgrade would be good. After that you’re into Diminishing returns territory with big turbo and injectors and such.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Chips suck and don’t do a thing. Your better off with a tune. You can delete the cat and go full straight pipe after Garry goes his thing for best response and power. Then intercooler upgrade would be good. After that you’re into Diminishing returns territory with big turbo and injectors and such.


Where are you going to plug in a chip? The OBD-II plug?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Where are you going to plug in a chip? The OBD-II plug?


Typically that’s what they go for.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Typically that’s what they go for.


I remember seeing actual chips being plugged in to the ECM, wasn't sure there was actually a place on the Cruze stuff for that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I remember seeing actual chips being plugged in to the ECM, wasn't sure there was actually a place on the Cruze stuff for that.


With crap chips could be both lol.


----------



## CruzedVenom (Feb 11, 2021)

Yea its in the plug port i was thinking trifecta thanks for the responses


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The last time I used a "plug and play chip", it was a performance EPROM chip for my 1992 Buick Regal. Cars haven't had replaceable "chips" for 25 years.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey dawg here is the bone .. Cruze and performance is ahh imaginary ..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

brian v said:


> Hey dawg here is the bone .. Cruze and performance is ahh imaginary ..


Why do you have to go bursting this man's bubble? He probably just wants to make it a little more fun to drive.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

JLL said:


> Why do you have to go bursting this man's bubble? He probably just wants to make it a little more fun to drive.


Dippity doo ..


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

brian v said:


> Hey dawg here is the bone .. Cruze and performance is ahh imaginary ..


I’d disagree. The Cruze has a lot left in it while still being safe and reliable tune wise. However even at its best it’s a eco 1.4T so don’t expect high performance numbers. Performance is also a fun and responsive engine. I’d rather a more responsive and well tuned engine with less hp then one with 100hp more and sluggish


----------

